# HCPCS for propofol



## stonecm (Oct 19, 2012)

We recently got a Medicare denial stating that we used an unlisted HCPCS code when there was a regular HCPCS code that had been assigned. Does anyone know what this is? In my HCPCS book it says to use J3490 for propofol but I don't have 2013 books yet.

Thanks!


----------



## abarosh (Oct 19, 2012)

I have not found a code for Propofol other than J4390. 

Do you also bill for disposables, i.e. IV Cath, O2 mask, syringe, etc? I'm new to Office-Based Anesthesia Billing and I'm having some trouble finding the correct HCPCS codes for O2 mask, IV starter kit, Cath valve, and syringe cap. My provider wants me to bill for the disposables but I'm not sure if they are even reimbursable. 

Sorry for adding to your thread by asking more questions. [/COLOR]


----------



## stonecm (Oct 23, 2012)

I know IV started kit is A4221 and A4300 is an implantable access cath. We don't bill for that stuff because it's included in the procedure. We bill A4550 surgical tray to commercial insurances who cover. I believe most insurances won't cover that stuff as they reimburse more in office taking into account the supplies and overhead costs.

This is my understanding. If anyone else knows differently please feel free to correct me!


----------

